# Audio (mainly speakers) places to visit in Germany



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I will be travelling to Germany shortly, and need to decide what part of the country to go to. I enjoy touring audio related companies, especially speaker Mfrs. 

Are there any places that I should visit while in Germany? 

Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

aceinc said:


> I will be travelling to Germany shortly, and need to decide what part of the country to go to. I enjoy touring audio related companies, especially speaker Mfrs.
> 
> Are there any places that I should visit while in Germany?
> 
> Paul


Paul,
I believe Canton's HQ is in Niederlauken. I hope you are renting a BMW M Series, AMG MB's, Audi RS or S Series for Autobahn joys. And perhaps some quality time spent at the Nürburgring.

I really want to go back. When I went, I spent a fortune renting a BMW M3. While I love/loved driving on the Autobahn, I still think driving across the whole of Montana back when the Daytime Speed Limit was " Reasonable and Prudent" might have been the best. Don't get me wrong, you would get pulled over if driving like an idiot through the Sawtooth Mountains at the Western Boarder with Idaho.

Back to Germany, I most enjoyed Bavaria and Berlin is one of my favorite Cities in the World.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I will check out Canton. I am flying in/out of Berlin, and will rent a car. I need to spend a few days in Munich as well.


----------

